# Arc audio ALD Balanced line drivers



## 383BEE (Aug 16, 2015)

4x arc audio ALDs available at $75 each. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARC-AUDIO-A...370510?hash=item35ffc50c4e:g:OSUAAOSw~oFXHlFm


----------



## JNasty (Jan 21, 2016)

383BEE said:


> 4x arc audio ALDs available at $75 each.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ARC-AUDIO-A...370510?hash=item35ffc50c4e:g:OSUAAOSw~oFXHlFm


Didn't see the date.. nvm


----------

